# Grey's anatomy/Private Practice



## Tina xx (Aug 30, 2006)

Has anyone else been watching this? Just to let you know, next week there are 2 episodes at 8pm & 10pm. 

The new series of Private Practice starts next Thursday at 9pm     Is anyone else going to watch this?


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

Love greys anatomy, didnt watch PP untill they were showing it during the day on living and i caught a couple of episodes and im hooked   waiting for all episodes to be downloaded onto my magic box


----------



## KW33 (Apr 10, 2006)

Love love love GA.... last nights episode was fab.  Also loved last series of PP... I'm an addict what can I say!!   

Karin

xxx


----------



## bobbles (Jun 1, 2009)

HI Girls - I love love love both of these!!!  I have seen them all!!  This season finale on GA was soooo sad  

Bxx


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

OMG! I got back from a school trip and watched the two final episodes! As soon as I saw George
writing the second 0 on Meredith's hand I knew and started screaming 'nooooooooooooo' but it
was so obvious - who else but George would have thrown himself in front of the bus?! I booed
my eyes out! I was sure that Izzy would make it? What can I do until the next series? And how
can it ever be the same without George and Izzy? How could the writers take them both from us  
Did I mention I am obsessed with Grey's Anatomy?!  
Candee
x


----------



## bobbles (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi Candee - I am not sure that they will take both of them out of it tbh!!  They could bring George back - as someone else as TR Knight has left the show - it wouldn't really matter who as his face was so dis-figured!  Or they could do it that George leaves but 'lets' Izzy live iykwim!!

I hate having to wait for next seasons lol I think it should be on every week with no breaks!!!

Bxx


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey Bobbles,
But if it was someone else it wouldn't be my little George  
Do you think they might manage to bring Izzy back to life?  
I agree that it should be on every week like Coronation Street! No end of series!

I have not got into Private Practice... just haven't clicked with it... what do yout think?
Candee
x


----------



## bobbles (Jun 1, 2009)

yeah ikwym it wouldn't be the same without George 

Mmmm  maybe they will revive her - I hope so I really like her character

I love PP, i think it took me a couple of episodes though as I was hoping for GA but it is different

Bxx


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

I might give it another go!
I start sniffing on 9th July! So we have more than Grey's in common!  
Candee
x


----------



## bobbles (Jun 1, 2009)

ooo fab - I will only be 2days behind you 
I am having IVF - what you having??

Bxx


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

I am having IVF too, but with donor eggs.
Hopefully we will be cycle buddies!


----------



## bobbles (Jun 1, 2009)

that would be fab 

where abouts you from, I am in Newcastle

Bxx


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Grays question please:  What significance did the 007 by George on Grey's hand mean?

Dee


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

Hi,
George's rather unkind nickname,  from when he was just starting out as an intern, was 007,
licensed to kill! So by writing that, with his finger into Meredith's hand, he was able to let her
know that it was him under all the blood and mashed up face!
Candee
x


----------



## Irish Dee (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks for the reply.  Such a sad ending!!!


----------



## Candee (Feb 1, 2009)

I know! I was already crying about Izzy, and I had seen the trailer, so I knew that George had enlisted,
but to have him killed like that! It was too much!  
Candee
x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Did George def die then? I thought it seemed like another real cliffhanger with his and Lizzie  

Oh I LOVED Private Practice - I prefer that to Grays now xxx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

love GA was gutted when it finished  when i realised it was George all i could do was point at the tv and flap  
i do like The Practise but cant stand Addisons lip   she drives me mad when she pouts !!!!!


----------

